# Dang! That's Really A Bargain, Too Bad I Don't Have The Dough Now.



## Bikermaniac (May 7, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Custom-Bicycle-/131806111815?hash=item1eb041a847:g:5v4AAOSw8RJXCvM5


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2016)

To bad it's a step thru frame, otherwise I'd buy it.


----------



## brassbusterpc (May 8, 2016)

I kinda of like it but it's just a show piece. I could do the same for a lot less $$


----------



## ohdeebee (May 8, 2016)

I see $150 worth of parts and a $20 paint job.


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2016)

@rustjunkie Custom Leather could start covering bits ....


----------



## CrazyDave (May 8, 2016)

What a ugly piece of metal


----------



## halfatruck (May 8, 2016)

oh myyyyyyyyyyyy........yikes


----------



## bairdco (May 8, 2016)

That bike's local for me. Saw it on craigslist. What an enormous amount of work to build such an ugly bike.

I know an upholstery guy that would do that for a case of Heineken.


----------



## THE STIG (May 8, 2016)

check for rust, could be hyding sumtin


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> check for rust, could be hyding sumtin




And Bondo....


----------



## Balloonatic (May 8, 2016)

I like to be positive, and supportive of other's efforts... but that's just plain fugly. And the price is as out of touch with reality as our government.... ooops, should I have saved that comment for the break room?


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 8, 2016)

The braces and fenders probably came off a Townie, the paint by Rustoleum, NO GRIPS, and is it really leather or did Naugas die a cruel death for this?


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> The braces and fenders probably came off a Townie, the paint by Rustoleum, NO GRIPS, and is it really leather or did Naugas die a cruel death for this?




He states the fender braces are custom bent from heavy gauge Stainless.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 9, 2016)

You can probably get them that way at an LBS, those are 'modern' style braces, common to Townies and Gary Fishers everywhere.

It just looks so PLASTIC.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 9, 2016)

The sarcastic threads poking fun at others peoples bikes and asking prices get so old and such a repeating occurance, not funny either.
Guess what? There are differing tastes and sellers wanting unreal prices everywhere and here.
Haha.
Chris


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 20, 2016)

You are right Chris... I feel badly about my comment.. seriously. He should be praised for creating something, not chided for his taste or pricing. I am sorry... thanks for reminding me I don't want to be that way.


----------



## vincev (Jul 20, 2016)

Be politically correct if you want but I think it is one ugly assed bike at a crazy price waiting for an idiot to buy it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> You are right Chris... I feel badly about my comment.. seriously. He should be praised for creating something, not chided for his taste or pricing. I am sorry... thanks for reminding me I don't want to be that way.




Meh...I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 20, 2016)

On the other hand, he did put it out there in public domain for sale, essentially inviting commentary, so maybe it's OK to give him honest, yet snarky feedback. Had he posted it here to show off his handiwork and we all denigrated it, that would be not so nice, but he's asking for it when putting it out there and at a price clearly many here feel is out of touch with reality.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 20, 2016)

Say this i an english accent. 

It looks like its made of chocolate! I found the golden ticket grandpa!!! The golden ticket!!! 

Life is one giant ad lib. Get over it!

Im sure its somebodys masterpiece and art is criticized everyday in high class wine sipping galleries. If you dont like it dont buy it. I sure as poop am not going to buy a Warhol campbells soup piece. Most of Warhols stuff was driven up by cocaine and ludes and to me generic and thoughtless. Yeah it was epic to those who lived it but driven by money and most of the people who backed Warhol had more money than god. Art is good or bad. We learn to make bad art better as we progress through life. Maybe there is a whole other Cabe type message board where leather bikes are the bees knees and there is a break room that has all leather talk and gimp outfits to wear to ride with leather bikes, and islamaphobes dressed in leather, who knows who cares, not my boat and were sinkin fast. Do I like Trump? Hell no! But the news and CNN do its all drama just like this thread. Lets see who can come up with a name for this piece of art. AND GO!!!


----------



## None (Jul 20, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Say this i an english accent.
> 
> It looks like its made of chocolate! I found the golden ticket grandpa!!! The golden ticket!!!
> 
> ...



Well said! [emoji122] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 21, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Well said! [emoji122] [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



+1


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 21, 2016)

Joe Buffardi... you are my mother f-ing hero. I hit the like button on that post so many times, I broke my keyboard.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 21, 2016)

Lol! I like to write stuff.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 21, 2016)

You're a funny dang Mo-fo... "bad to the beak" on that bluebird thread got an audible gafaw out of me as well that woke the cat.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 21, 2016)

Laughing is good medicine my friend!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 21, 2016)

U know it!


----------

